# Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...



## Zopenhunter (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

bei meiner Pilkrute ist die Keramikeinlage des zweiten Rutenrings rausgefallen. Wenn ich versuche sie wieder in die Fassung zu bewegen passt sie aber nicht ganz rein, sondern ist ein kleines bisschen zu groß (ich gehe mal davon aus das das normal ist)

Wie kann ich das selbst reparieren? Hab schon ein paar Ideen, will aber erstmal fragen. Nicht das ich was kaputt mache:
Ring etwas mit Schleifpapier bearbeiten, damit die Öffnung größer wird und man die Einlage mit Kraft wieder reinbekommt. Und dann eine geringe Menge dünnflüssiger Sekundenkleber drauf?? Es wäre vielleicht auch interessant wie die Hersteller diese Einlage dort reinbekommen, vielleicht weiss das ja jemand? Nur mit Druck, oder evtl durch starkes Abkühlen der Einlage oder Erwärmen des Metallrings?

Was soll ich machen?


----------



## argon08 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...*

bin kein profi aber ich würde es etwas mit einem feuerzeug "anwärmen" und vorsichtig ohne sich zu verbrennen reindrücklen oder legen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...*

Gab auf einer Fisch und Fang DVD mal ein schönes Video dazu wie man zersplitterte Einlagen austauscht. Muß nochmal schauen, meine aber der  hat etwas aufgefeilt und mit 2 Komponentenkleber wieder eingeklebt. Das Heißmachen war beim Herausnehmen des neuen Rings aus einem Ersatzteil, was hier ja nicht nötig ist.  :q 

Heißmachen mit Ring an der Rute ist zu gefährlich für die Bindung und die Rutenwandung, dann lieber den ganzen Ring austauschen und neu binden.


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...*

Viel spaß beim fummel, spätestens beim zwanzigsten Versuch schmeisst du den Knüppel in die Egge. Lass dir von deinem Dealer `n neuen Ring raufwickeln. Spar Zeit und Nerven...


----------



## hd-treiber (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...*

Hatte ich bei meiner Spinnrute auch, allerdings war der Einsatz zerbrochen. Weiß nicht, ob man den Einsatz so ohne weiteres wieder reinkriegt, so dass er dann auch noch hält? Neuen Ring anwickeln ist wohl die beste Variante. Garn und Lack sollte es bei jedem Händler geben. Beim Erstversuch macht es sich zu zweit wohl am besten.#6


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...*

Meinem kumpel ist beim angeln in norge eine ringeinlage rausgefallen.(der ring war beim transport, vorher im auto, etwas verbogen worden.) die hab ich gleich auf dem boot mit etwas kraft wieder reingedrückt und sekundenkleber draufgegeben. hat die restlichen 7 tage gehalten und hält auch heute noch. ( war meine rute) wenns nicht passt: einlage und ring reinigen, ring erwärmen (macht der bindung nix aus..) und einlage mit kraft wieder reindrücken, kleber drauf, 5 min warten, angeln! 

wenn das nicht geht, kann man immer noch teures geld zum händler schleppen und sich einen kompletten ring neu einbinden lassen.
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...*

Ich hab bei meiner Zanderrute die Einlage des Spitzenrings wieder rein bekommen nachdem ich das Metall  erwärmt habe. Hält nach dem Abkühlen wieder Bombenfest auch ohne Kleber.
Hab den Ring aber zuvor abgenommen.
Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## jackcrevalle (9. August 2005)

*AW: Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...*

Kauf Dir n neuen Ring, Faden+ Lack und ersetz den Kapputtenen. Oder du lässt Dir den Ring am besten austauschen ist gar nicht mal soo teuer.


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem - und dann auch den herausgefallenen Ring so gut weggelegt, dass ich ihn bis heute nicht wiedergefunden habe|supergri.

Ich habe für die Reparatur mit allem, der gesamte Ringhalter wurde neu eingeschweisst (?) mit Rechnung im Angelfachgeschäft 11,00 Euronen bezahlt. Dafür lohnt sich nix selbst zu kaufen, zu basteln  und man hat sogar noch Garantie drauf.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2005)

*AW: Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...*

Apropos Garantie. Wie lange hast Du die Rute schon ? habe letztens gleiches Problem bei einer Abu Rute gehabt. War noch nie am Wasser die Rute und Einlage ist herausgefallen. Rute wurde sofort vom Händler getauscht.

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Dieter1944 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Einlage vom Rutenring rausgefallen...*

Hallo Klaus,

ich weiß nicht, ob du jetzt mich gemeint hast#t wg der Garantie .
Die Rute war auch noch relativ neu, nur, wie eigentlich immer wenn sowas passiert, ich hatte sie einfach falsch gepackt und so ist der Rutenring wohl verbogen worden und hat zur Entlastung sein Inneres rausgeworfen:q.
Es ist nämlich während des Tansportes im total überfüllten und gepresst gepackten Dachkoffer passiert.

LG Dieter


----------

